# Vostok Holographic Dials



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Does anyone have any of the strange holographic (sort of) dialed Vostoks?

I bought two about three years ago, the manual wind kind with the brass cases.

Thought the dials looked cool with the Kamov Werewolf helicopter and the Sukhoi

Su37.

Took them out to wind them recently, as I do periodically looked at the dials and thought what on earth possessed me?









Now I'm really not sure whether I like them or not.

Anybody got similar watches or thoughts about this kind of dials.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I haven't seen them before ... have you got any pictures?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Can't say I've seen 'em Andy, wouldn't mind a look though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have not seen them either.Sounds cool to me


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They're not cool I can assure you - I have a couple, just for reference you understand







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

How did I know you would Ian?I even nearly put in my previous post,I bet Ian has one,but thought it may offend you
















Are they that bad?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> They're not cool I can assure you - I have a couple, just for reference you understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't believe you said that about a Russian watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stop chining and put some pictures up, please!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't worry about offending me Alex. Its very difficult to do that







.

I think Andy may agree with me when I say "holographic" is overstating it. The picture dials sort of glimmer a bit when you move the watch







.

I have one featuring the domes of St. Basil's cathedral.....typical tourist fare...........I really wanted a snow storm.....but didn't have the guts to ask for it


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Stop chining and put some pictures up, please!


 Still haven't got that far Stan







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Good grief, get some pics up, a picture paints a thousand words (Telly Savalas







) I just can't visualise these watches.







Moving faces? or something like those pens with ships in that move slothlike in that funny blue liquid? Anyway bang a bloody pic up.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats shut me up Mark....I'll get me coat....if Stan hasn't had hold of it first







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

Your coat is safe from my arse, I would only use my own coat.









Maybe.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan wipes his arse with other peoples coats!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Only if they are short and female and steal watches.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree with Ian they sort of glimmer a bit.

Will try and take some photos at work on Monday and post them if I can work out how.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Photos at last













































See what I mean, never wear 'em, they live in a watch box in a drawer.









They just seem a bit too out there.









I must have taken leave of my senses.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oooo,shiny









I like em


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great stuff, love em


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

All I see are red X's.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I see them now. If you ever want to sell the SU-37 one send me an e-mail, my Daughter would love it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hang on to them Andy.









They will become collectable.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh Mrs














They are certainly colourful! I think I'll wear this today. It's a shiney one but not as much as those holographics!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nope, but it's antimagnetic!


----------

